

Show HN: Small app to save battery on Android - pjf
http://www.bx-labs.com/

======
kolemcrae
How is this any different from all the other android power saver apps?

~~~
pjf
Well, it's hard to compare with "all the other android power saver apps", as
there are many ways to save power. Comparing with the apps that shut down
Internet connection, BX Power tries to by smarter by observing the
accelerometer (detecting movements to new locations = new network
environments) and it also monitors the WiFi connection more deeply (IP
connectivity check by HTTPS connection to big sites). In future we plan quick
bandwidth estimation and seamless roaming between WiFi and mobile. BX Power is
backed by a scientific research project.

